# Oyster Party?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I am proposing an Oyster Party, say in October.

Contests...

1. Who can eat the most oysters in 2 minutes?

2. Who has the best oyster recipe?

Rules are an oyster on a half shell (loose).

I'll have a BIG GREEN EGG, a small grill and a nice kitchen.

We can vote on "judges". Unlike most of my contests, cheating is dissallowed.

Oysters and beer are on me. Everything else is by your own design.

What say you...

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

this might be a good practice round for Chef and the oyster shuck-off in Gulf Shores...

we'd be interested for sure JimT...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bass fishing contest for kids again too.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I'm in.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am in. 

Remember the last wing ding you had, the forum went down for the weekend.*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim,

I am in as well. Sounds like fun.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, I'm in for the fun.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Where abouts?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds cool jim.. if these is a shuckin contest my money is on ultralite.. 

rich


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

cant say no to a Gator party ;-) im in work permitting.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in Jim but any chance for the 1st week in Nov.? My sked is to get off on the 31st of Oct.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, put up a date so I can make my "long range/long distance" plans. lol


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> Jim, put up a date so I can make my "long range/long distance" plans. lol


OK, just be that way. I won't come.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

fishn4real said:


> OK, just be that way. I won't come.


*Hey Mitch, send him a PM, I think he is getting a head start on the party. And may not see this.

And it would be great to see ya again*.

*I was wondering if you were ever coming down out the hills for a visit?*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Crap, sorry ladies... how's about Saturday October 12, 2013. That would be Columbus Day weekend.

Party at my house... oysters, beer, party, pool, kids, fishing (kids fishing)...

FREE OYSTERS AND FREE BEER.

Jim 

I won't be able to confirm till 9/15 or so, but I'm 80% sure on sure on the date.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in with one concern and a request...I wanna judge! 2. We may be facing the largest oyster shortage in history due to water closures from rains...y'all keep me posted!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dayyam, i would love to come, maybe golf early?? lol


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like fun i got a good bge oyster recipe


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris,

Of course you can judge... we need another 2 judges who are not competing, but known members who we can trust... grouper22 is NOT that guy. His wife, however is...

Then contestants...

I'm in 

Hopefully Oysters will be available. If not, does anybody have a source for some?

If nothing else, I'll buy a lot of fresh fish and we'll do a "bite" of fish off the grill. (grill your fish, take out the best cuts, then add a sauce for a single mouthful).

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It just so happens I have your "single mouthful" already prepared. Brooke doesn't eat oysters, but I can judge if you want.:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

STOP IT!!! This is a family event... Funny though...

.

But ahem..., we need two more fair judges...

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beer Contest...

Can you identify YOUR favorite pilsner?

I'll buy Coors, Coors Light, Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Miller Light.

You first state your favorite. Then you taste the six beers and pick your favorite.

I'll bet better than 50% get it wrong.

Jim


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

because theyre almost all the same??


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Any more takers for an Oyster Cook off?

Losers... anyone? Anyone?

ALL in fun, NO money involved. Oysters will be provided, (hopefully fresh, maybe in a plastic cup, but still fresh. I'll buy a box and clean some shells just in case for presentation).

Nothing can be chopped or otherwise prepared ahead of time.


Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, my schedule got messed up I have to postpone this...

Sorry,

Jim


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jim t said:


> Sorry, my schedule got messed up I have to postpone this...
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> Jim


 
*Durn Government shut down!!!*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just leave the house key under the mat, we will be good Dad, promise!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Just leave the house key under the mat, we will be good Dad, promise!


 And stock the frige, we will let ya no the winners of oyster contest! LOL


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jim t said:


> Bass fishing contest for kids again too.
> 
> Jim


 
Bass tournament now for all ages....lol


----------

